# Fake Ad for my Horse?!



## ArthursMam (1 February 2016)

Has anyone else ever found that their pictures are being used to sell a horse? 
I found pictures of my horse for sale last night. Messaged the ad and just had a long description with a price tag.
What would be the correct course of action? Other than swearing? 
Kelly X


----------



## ester (1 February 2016)

report it to the site owners.


----------



## ArthursMam (1 February 2016)

I don't believe it's registered on a site. More private sale. I googled images of my horse's breed and he popped up. When I clicked the link it took me to a for sale page X


----------



## xgemmax (1 February 2016)

Bit different but someone used a picture of my horse in his rug to sell a similar rug on ebay, turns out i'd posted the pic on this forum and the image came up under google images


----------



## ester (1 February 2016)

so the for sale page is owned by the people supposedly selling your horse? have you done an image search on that pic to see if it is elsewhere.


----------



## ArthursMam (1 February 2016)

Here is the link..... 

http://m.horseclicks.com/16-2hh-handsome-blue-and-white-id-x-10yo-gelding/horses/845601

I can't see anywhere to report to any owner/moderator. I've just joined the site to see if it would make any difference but it didn't x


And here is the reply to my enquiry; 


Thanks for the mail and interest on my Irish Draught horse. I have
just one left . His name is Dann. The others are already taken .He
will come with all health papers and one year health guarantee. this
gelding {Dann} is not only beautiful, completely healthy and sound,
great, sane, trail horse deluxe! has awesome four beat gaits.I am
taking my horse off the market as a riding horse as i do not have a
rider for him since i was involved in a car accident with my husband
and both of us can't ride anymore , therefore i am unable to take
video's of him being ridden .; This super gelding has the most amazing
paces. His walk is huge with a great over track. His trot is off the
floor, uphill, floating & extremely big. he has a fab canter which is
powered from behind Dann has lovely temperament. he is good in all
respects. he will travel in a trailer or lorry & is happy to stand in
the box munching hay at shows. he will hack out alone & in company. he
is very forward when hacking so wouldn`t be suitable for a novice. he
has been cantered in open spaces & is very well behaved. When hacking
alone he has a good imagination but is not silly with it.Paddy has
been lightly competed. Judges love him.. he always gets fab comments
like super paces (normally receiving 8`s). he is how ever rusty on
Half pass as i am not sure how to do this. he has an amazing medium
trot as well. Recently a friend had started training him in changes,
he would still need more training to perfect this but looked like he
would pick this up with ease. he has had regular coaching with a
friend who is a class 2 dressage judge. Paddy can jump, but this is
not my thing so he could do with further education on this subject.

   Before i brought him home from Holland when he was 4, he was
professionally trained & was put through his gelding performance with
super results. he scored the following; WALK 8. TROT 7. CANTER 7.
RIDABILITY 7 & 8. JUMPING2 X 7. he has full pink papers & is branded


We are Presently residing  in BALTIMORE MD and my husband was an
experienced beginner
and he really enjoyed riding him where as I am an experienced rider and
also enjoy riding
Dann. So therefore, I am sure that it will be great for just about any
riding level from experienced beginner on up the scale. I also know
that Dann would make a fantastic field trial horse if someone was
interested in him for that because Dann has great endurance and
listens so well. I want Dann to find a great home and will only sell
to such a home. Also, Dann is fine with other horses or without them
.He has lived in a boarding situation before and did just as well as
he does in a private home situation .up to date on vaccines and dental
care . I don't know what else I can say about him other than if you
are looking for a horse that will be the same everyday and bring you
hours of enjoyment whether out on the trail or in the pasture then, it
might be the horse for you! I thought I would go ahead and post him so
that somebody could start enjoying him .Before i let you have the
gelding i will like to know the following

   Have you ever had a horse before ??
   Do you own a Ranch??
   Are you an experienced Rider or a Beginner??
   How soon do you need this gelding ??
   Where are you located precisely ??
   Why are you interested in a Irish Draught ??

   I am asking all these question so as to make sure that the gelding
gets into the hands of some one who will take proper care of the
gelding ..Do email me when you shall come to test ride and take the
horse along .If coming for test ride will be stressful , then i can
arrange for hauling over to your home . Dann is for 1,000


When I asked who is riding the horse in the pictures; 

Yes thats the horse which is up for sale 
My daughter is the person doing the ridding
Sure i can have it secured for you
can you answer my questions as asked in my last email for more info.


----------



## EQUIDAE (1 February 2016)

If you go on the desktop version of the page there is a flag to report the ad. They have 4 other adverts too!

Here is the direct link to report the ad

http://www.horseclicks.com/report.php?page=ads&id=845601


----------



## Leo Walker (1 February 2016)

Its a scam advert. They have found your pic somewhere and pinched it. They will have some fantastic story about how you can have him, but they will ship him, and you need to pay the first, or some version of that nonsense anyway


----------



## EQUIDAE (1 February 2016)

You can use this site to reverse lookup photos (via a link or upload)

https://www.tineye.com


----------



## MargotC (1 February 2016)

There are so many holes in that scam I am amazed they even bother. Dear God.


----------



## ester (1 February 2016)

Yes have you reported the ad to horse clicks?

others
http://www.findhorsesforsale.com/details/TX/4054048456/Blue,White-Male-Irish Draught-horse

http://horses.oodle.com/detail/16-2...hite-id-x-10yo-gelding/4054048456-houston-tx/


----------



## ester (1 February 2016)

I assume this one is the real ad?

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas.../epsom/162hh-10yo-id-type-gelding-473651.html


----------



## ArthursMam (1 February 2016)

Oh my god he's for sale everywhere! 

Thanks for the link for the original post. I've emailed them my concerns. 

The horse and hound ad was the original real one. 

Can't believe how scary that is!


----------



## ester (1 February 2016)

People lift things all the time sadly, they will then ask the buyer to pay by bank transfer and they will helpfully deliver...


----------



## chillipup (1 February 2016)

Ohh blimey, that's horrid for you ArthursMam, 

I can only guess that once an image is uploaded, it's out in the public domain on the internet and getting it taken down could be a nightmare. This brings to the fore, the problems some people may experience, having, unwisely had nude/pornographic? photos of themselves taken and later their ex girlfriends/boyfriends post them on the internet for revenge. 

I do hope you're successful in getting this sorted AM and without too much hassle. Your post has highlighted just how dangerous the world wide web can be, when unscrupulous people wish to take advantage.


----------



## fatpiggy (2 February 2016)

I see its an American ad. I doubt there is all that much you can do to be honest.


----------



## hairycob (2 February 2016)

Know someone who nearly got caught out with one of these. Very experience buyer too! Luckily I saw apost on a dodgy dealer site that the pony was being used in scam ads. Buyer found the real pony & bought it!


----------

